# net-ssleay

## muyg

I been trying to install the package net-ssleay, but for the life of me it won't install. It doesn't have any dependences and it downloads fine, but when it tries to install it it craps out on a new install of gentoo.  Anyone else having this problem?

----------

## jamieo

Yes I've got the same problem (it's needed by webmin). When I emerge webmin or Net-SSLeay I just get:

laptop root # emerge webmin

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.15 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  Net_SSLeay.pm-1.15.tar.gz

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: perl-post_pkg_setup: command not found

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/dev-perl/Net-SSLeay/Net-SSLeay-1.15.ebuild .

Any ideas?

Cheers,

Jamie

----------

## muyg

Well, I gave up trying to emerge the ebuild and installed it manually.

Just follow teh directions on the webpage, and you should be ok.

http://www.webmin.com/ssl.html

Though, after I installed it manually, I run emerge --pretend webmin, and it still tells me that I need the SSLeay module, o well, I guess it doesn't see it. Everything works fine now.

----------

## jamieo

Ah, I think the fix for this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9829

Will fix the problem of installing SSLeay and then being able to emerge webmin. Not tried it yet, but will give it a go later.

Jamie

----------

## jamieo

Yes I can confirm the above fix lets you emerge Net-SSLeay  :Smile: 

----------

